# Help identify Canadian war dead with no known grave



## dapaterson (18 Feb 2021)

DND has set up a website to permit Canadians with relatives who died in Canadian service with no known grave to register and help them in their casualty identification efforts when remains are found.



> Only relatives of Canadian war dead with no known grave should complete this form. You should still register even if you are not the closest living relative or you know of another relative who has already registered. Multiple registrations may help DHH to quickly gather familial information or identify a DNA donor. Note that not all descendants are viable DNA donors.








						Register to find your missing military family member - Canada.ca
					

If you are related to a Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) member who went missing in action, we might be able to help you find them.




					www.canada.ca


----------



## Weinie (18 Feb 2021)

dapaterson said:


> DND has set up a website to permit Canadians with relatives who died in Canadian service with no known grave to register and help them in their casualty identification efforts when remains are found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome post. I had the honour and privilege to attend the re-interment of a Canadian soldier who was killed in Holland during WWII, hastily buried, and whose remains were re-discovered in 2001. His relatives attended the ceremony, it was haunting, spectacular, humbling, and one of the most memorable moments of my career.  

If you know anyone whose family remains are still unknown, I highly encourage you to point them to this website.

Thanks for posting.


----------

